# Butterfly Living; treetop living.



## Mankini (Aug 19, 2015)

I read about Julia Butterfly living in a redwood for 2 years. Then thought...Hey, you know, I'm sick of worrying about pigz or others ganking my shit at my woodz camp while I'm gone for the day: why not take a page from Julia's Playbook and have a small set-up in the trees....Then I found hand and foot ascenders and treesit hunting equipment...and treetents.

http://www.petzl.com/en/Sport/Ascenders?l=INT#.VdUad5fSn5E

http://www.tentsile.com/collections/all

http://blackdiamondequipment.com/en...abana-double-portaledge-BD8104510000ALL1.html

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/brow...e-steps/_/N-1100107/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104549580


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 19, 2015)

we've posted some stuff about the tensile tents before, but they _are _pretty rad. it's one of those things i want to get once i fully commit to van dwelling...


----------



## Mankini (Aug 19, 2015)

Check out Cabelas for the little spikes you screw in and use to climb up. I've put a ton of thought and research into this......Now just gotta do some field testing.

JB Hill is one of my personal heroes.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julia_Butterfly_Hill


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 19, 2015)

yea she is pretty awesome, I agree voodoo. I've always wanted to build a little tree shack squat high in the canopy. It's definitely on my to-do list


----------



## Mankini (Aug 20, 2015)

i think the key is to somehow form a community of people who want to live like this. (No I did not just finish watching Avatar.) ....The gear is expensive but spread out amongst 5-10 people it would be nothing.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Aug 21, 2015)

got any link to her book? I'm looking for it without any result


----------



## Mankini (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## WanderLost Radical (Aug 21, 2015)

yeah, that's the one im looking for. was looking for pdf versions, but found a used one for cheap on amazon!


----------



## Mankini (Aug 21, 2015)

nice! I like Goodwill industries.com Theyre sometimes cheaper than amazon.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Aug 21, 2015)

Just found out Amazon doesn't ship to Canada... Dammit!


----------



## Mankini (Aug 21, 2015)

Eh Voila.

http://nelligan.ville.montreal.qc.c...earcharg=legacy+of+luna&submit.x=0&submit.y=0


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 5, 2016)

Side note:

I was camping under a bridge in Arcata, CA a few years ago when i heard a bunch of cursing coming from down the abandoned tracks south of the spot. I got up to see this dready kid pushing a FULL WalMart shopping cart up the track (Well TRYING to push that fucker up the tracks). I asked him what he had in there, because it was a shit load of brand new stuff. Well, like most people you meet in Arcata, he was a super wing-nut, and kept spouting off about how "The goddess" had provided all of this for him. He told me he was going to use all this stuff to build a nest up in a redwood in Forest Park.

After we drank a couple beers, I finally got the full picture. He filled up this shopping cart with everything he needed, and the walked right-the-fuck-out of the front door of Walmart without getting so much as a sideways glance from security or the cops. Brilliant. 

Dude then pushed that fucker all the way from the Wal Mart in Eureka to north Arcata. Along the highway. Without getting stopped by the cops. Fucking miraculous, because thats at LEAST 8 miles roadside. 

ANYWAY, about a year later I read about that same dude getting arrested in NY for attacking this lawyer with a hatchet. I heard that lawyer was a creeper, and the guy woke up, after being drugged, to the dude molesting him. How do you resolve that situation? Hatchet, mothafuka, hatchet. im pretty sure that article is posted on StP somewhere....


----------

